
Free for Developers - Mike_Andreuzza
https://free-for.dev/#/
======
Rzor
It would be nice to know which ones require credit card, but neat compilation
anyway.

------
alloutblitz85
Mattermost should definitely be on this list for communication/collaboration

------
tyzerdak
Nice list. Good for playing with something and pet projects.

I'd like to see free hosted analytic scripts.

~~~
Mike_Andreuzza
I agree, very useful for indiehacking

------
snisarenko
This is a great list. Thanks. How do you plan to keep it updated? Free tiers
change all the time.

~~~
tekacs
It explains this on the page:

> This list is the result of Pull Requests, reviews, ideas and work done by
> 500+ people, you too can help by sending Pull Requests to add more services
> or by removing ones whose offerings have changed or been retired.

------
caryd
Nice resource. The list being out of alphabetical order throws me off though.

~~~
Mike_Andreuzza
Yeah. That's true..maybe they take care of that in the future

------
xuesj
It's great,Thanks!

------
benibela
I do not see much with NoScript enabled...

~~~
catalogia
It's pretty egregious considering the site is a glorified text file. Here's
the list without the inane useless web bullshit:
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/ripienaar/free-for-
dev/mas...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/ripienaar/free-for-
dev/master/README.md)

